# Need a good PC configuration for gaming and multimedia....



## cyborg47 (Apr 30, 2008)

hi everybody..i am going to buy a pc and i need your help, i'll use it for gaming and multimedia and animation work...my budjet is 60k-65k.......can anyone suggest me a good configuration...


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 30, 2008)

Q6600
IP35 Pro Mobo
2X1gb Corsair Ram
620 watts SMPS
CM 330 Cabinet
8800GT gigabyte GPU
Logitech mouse and keyboard
19" Samsung monitor

I think that will make the main components


----------



## techtronic (Apr 30, 2008)

Core2Quad Q9450 (simply because of 1333 MHz FSB and 12 MB L2 Cache)
4 GB DDR2 800 MHz RAM
Gigabyte P35-DS3RC Board (Reason : DDR2 and DDR3 support)
Antec Trio 650W SMPS (keeping upgrade in mind)
Cooler Master CM-690 Cabinet (Awesome Cabinet - I own it too)
24" Dell E248WFP Monitor for full HD support
USB Mouse and Keyboard


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

^^^^ there is no GPU in the budget along with no HDD and optical drive... do u think this machine will really come within his budget...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 1, 2008)

I think it will. He can go for a double 8800 under SLI, and of course a 750GB drive, and optical drives are cheap.


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

Core2Quad Q9450 (simply because of 1333 MHz FSB and 12 MB L2 Cache) *Cost around 15000*
4 GB DDR2 800 MHz RAM *cost around 4500 (corsair cost 7k)*
Gigabyte P35-DS3RC Board (Reason : DDR2 and DDR3 support) *cost around 14000*
Antec Trio 650W SMPS (keeping upgrade in mind) *cost around 3000*
Cooler Master CM-690 Cabinet (Awesome Cabinet - I own it too) *cost around 4000*
24" Dell E248WFP Monitor for full HD support *cost around 20000*
USB Mouse and Keyboard *cost around 1000*
500 GB HDD *cost around 3500*
DVD Rw* cost around 1400*
8800GT Gigabyte* cost around 12000*


I dont think this will meet ur budget... as said above but will be a good machine... The prices are just a guess and can vary


----------



## cyborg47 (May 1, 2008)

Isnt 9600GT good...whats the difference better 8800 and 9600??


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

^^ i dont know technical difference but benchmarks proof that 8800 is better than 9600 and that 9600 supports DX10.1


----------



## cyborg47 (May 1, 2008)

So can i play all the latest and upcoming games with this configuration??


----------



## ajayashish (May 1, 2008)

well defiantely u can,.... but remember with 8800GT u cannot play all games in high resolution ... for that u can go for ATI 3870X2 or 8800GTS but then it will double the cost of GPU


----------

